# July 25th Anahiem MECA Event



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone going? I will be in town for business for the week, so will definitely be there...hope to see some of you other guys


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Man, looks like you're going to be lonely. Okay, I'll show up. You wanna' split a bottle of Cisco?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like a plan....at least there will be other activities to check out...If we're the only ones, we get all the points


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Check with Todd, he had mentioned to somebody recently that the event may not happen.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Big Red you don't know come on man and I like the spread you did in Car Audio Mag nice and new subs in also damn you don't mess around huh )


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Win...I'll be there if there is a show 

Looking forward to seeing everybody....Again!!!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be in SoCal that weekend regardless, if there isn't a show maybe we can get together to hang out anyway...we'll see what happens...


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I plan on being there, my car should be back together by then hopefully.... made some really cool changes =)


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Neel.. come on man, at least post some teaser pix.


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

So is this on or off?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Todd texted me today that the promoter pulled the plug.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like a So Cal get together is in order. Autobacs again or maybe somewhere with shade but enough clearance for the Big Red Monster? Oh, and a Taco joint somewhere nearby too...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Hopefully we can arrange something by this sunday the 25th, that way, I can make it!!! 



Please!?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

G2G in the anaheim parking lot of the show perhaps?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Anaheim or stanton, Im down for Sunday. Name it Ill be there.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I am free the whole day sunday -- parking lot meet would be cool. 

Craig, your just going to have to wait and see!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

time and place si vous plais.

There to listen and learn


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll come. I have the best soundstage focus.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Depending on where it is I may be able to swing by for a little bit, gotta work in th morning and evening Sunday


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, so far I see about 6 or seven to meet on Sunday. Jim, if you would please tellme where and what time on Sunday, since this would be my first GTG. Thanks. On a side note, you guys have no idea how badly I've been wanting to meet some of you guys and check out the cars. Its one thing to see pictures and read about them, but its a WHOLE different story to see and hear them in person. So come on guys, how about it!!!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

meh, my Sunday just got booked. Saturday still ok.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, if somebody doesn't step up and say a location then you guys can meet me at the Green Girl Saloon on Beach.

The Green Girl Saloon


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

rawdawg said:


> Well, if somebody doesn't step up and say a location then you guys can meet me at the Green Girl Saloon on Beach.
> 
> The Green Girl Saloon


Do they do the rollergirl thing? Would be the best of both worlds, suds and sounds.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

If we do it on another day, I can offer up the parking lot of my warhouse. Easily fit 15 cars with plenty of space between. Clean bathroom, indoor area to cool down in. I'm near Rosecrans and the 110 in Gardena.

Ed


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Do they do the rollergirl thing? Would be the best of both worlds, suds and sounds.


Roller girls are at Angelo's on State College. That's also the scene of my very first experience with a ground pounder. Around 1985, it was a White 4X4 and it called itself, "Thumper".

Angelo's Drive-In Hamburgers


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

still waiting for the time and place. I know its tuesday. I wonder if the cars would sound any better after a few pints...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm good for whatever, but I would have to do it on sunday


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I'm good for whatever, but I would have to do it on sunday


 
Ditto..


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

rawdawg said:


> Roller girls are at Angelo's on State College. That's also the scene of my very first experience with a ground pounder. Around 1985, it was a White 4X4 and it called itself, "Thumper".
> 
> Angelo's Drive-In Hamburgers


I know about Angelos, I was just hopin' that the Saloon provided a similar experience.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> I'm good for whatever, but I would have to do it on sunday


When I see you, you'll get the Joan Osborne and ZZ Top CDs you requested.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds good Astro....I have a few cd's for you as well


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, somebody needs to nominate a place soon or later....


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I will go ahead and say the previous Autobachs location, since it has been used before. OR even the original MECA location.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

wherever this event is held, I'll be there around 2ish (Sunday, hopefully not too late)


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

So it looks like the promoter for the MECA event pulled the plug. I am assuming the Extreme Autofest is still happening. 

I say lets meet at the autobacs location again on Sunday at say 11'ish??

Please chime in with feedback and attendance. 

weather.com is saying it should be around 78 on Sunday, so not too bad adjusting for variances.

Thanks.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, Autobacs on Sunday, early afternoonish... I'll be there.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Autobachs Sunday early afternoon sounds good


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Otay, see ya Sunday afternoon.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it official Autobach this Sunday? I would love to come by and check out some great sounding system


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Sure, at the worst, it'll be 4 dudes sitting around complaining about the MS-8 sucking the life out of the comps...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

cool... im there.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lets do this


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I am assuming around 11am??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I may not make it.

Wife not feeling good and scout parent meeting at 3pm. So I will likely go instead of her.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, it ended up with a handful of dudes staring at each other.

Michael's system sounded way more balanced with the MS-8. On certain tracks, it did lack the "excitement" and "bite" versus his other tunings. Michael is running a 3 way plus sub and the JBL piece did it's usual magic and really, not too shabby compared to having a center plus rears.

Slvrtsunami was there with his M5. I didn't get to hear his horn based system but he's got an M5 so he automatically is in for a win.

Raj did some tuning and in my view, tamed what I considered an aggressive stance in regards to his highs. I didn't get to really listen for long because I had to go drop my kids off at the pool.

Neel shoe horned in a Cadillac back seat into his Acura TL. Apparently his Ho's have been complaining about the rough ride quality of the OEM seating. They do fold down which allows Neel to floss his color uncoordinated woofers.

CraigE stuck some Faitel pros in his 3" spot. It might have sounded better but it sounded good before so I couldn't tell. Surprisingly, I didn't know the power imbalance Craig's front stage has. His left and right side is a 3 way with hundreds of watts applied while his 2 way center and rears has just the MS-8 power at 2 ohms(30w). With such a disparity, you'd think the MS-8 would dumb down the L/R to meet the center. If it did, it sure didn't sound like it. Stage was high and played loud enough for me. Weird.

I forgot dude's name but he's always at these GTG's with his computer just tuning away in the shade.

My car has some new problems but mostly it lacks the shimmer. I got things to do but it's summer and my priorities have shifted to my flabby gut.

Big Red couldn't make it because the Missus put him in lockdown mode with the children's.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually the center is the only channel running on the MS-8 internal amp.
Rears are powered with 2 channels of an Audison Lrx 4.1k, 2 X 230w @ 2 ohms.

Wow, the day went fast. It was a lot of fun, and great to see everyone.
Big Red and Buzzman, we missed you guys.
:beerchug:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had a good time today it was nice seeing everyone. 

Jimmy,

I'll probably put the bite back (very simple fix), today all I wanted to do was get that Boom Boom fixed.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry guys, but I had to watch the little rug rat till 12:30, and then see my Mom in the hospital who broke her hip 2 weeks ago.

hope to see you guys next time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> sorry guys, but I had to watch the little rug rat till 12:30, and then see my Mom in the hospital who broke her hip 2 weeks ago.
> 
> hope to see you guys next time


Jim,

Missed ya, but quality time with the little one is priceless.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael,
How's the boom boom today ?
Is the tweeter amp tweeting ?
I am interested to know what's going on with that tweeter amp.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Michael,
> How's the boom boom today ?
> Is the tweeter amp tweeting ?
> I am interested to know what's going on with the with that tweeter amp.


Tweeter Amp is the same I have to talk with Audison, the Boom Boom is better.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

For my first GTG, I know it was a small turnout, but yet I had a great time. Now I have the bug to do things again. Craig, thanks for the tip on the RTA, I am looking forward to the microphone arriving soon, hopefully. All the cars I listened to were great. Honestly, some better than others, but they all had their strengths as well. Jimmy, make the drive to south county and I will put you in my car for as long as you want. I will work on getting the pictures up as soon as I can. Hand in there for those.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OK guys, here is the link for the 16 pictures I took of some of the cars....Sorry, I think I missed a car or two. 

July 25 GTG pictures by slvrtsunami - Photobucket

enjoy. Feel free to copy and use them for your use.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Michael,
> How's the boom boom today ?
> Is the tweeter amp tweeting ?
> I am interested to know what's going on with that tweeter amp.


I talked with Audison today and the bad news was that they discontinued the LRx2.4  They offered me an upgrade to the LRx2.9 so I took it. Ken looked at the old Amp and as soon as he picked it he knew what the problem was there was a screw loose and he knew exactly where it came from.

I love Audison they have always been there for me and have gone well out of there way to make sure I was satifised.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I talked with Audison today and the bad news was that they discontinued the LRx2.4  They offered me an upgrade to the LRx2.9 so I took it. Ken looked at the old Amp and as soon as he picked it he knew what the problem was there was a screw loose and he knew exactly where it came from.
> 
> I love Audison they have always been there for me and have gone well out of there way to make sure I was satifised.


 
Well at least you got a new amp out of it. I think with all the fun you had with the Bitone, they know you well enough by now!!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I talked with Audison today and the bad news was that they discontinued the LRx2.4  They offered me an upgrade to the LRx2.9 so I took it. Ken looked at the old Amp and as soon as he picked it he knew what the problem was there was a screw loose and he knew exactly where it came from.
> 
> I love Audison they have always been there for me and have gone well out of there way to make sure I was satifised.


Right On :beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Right On :beerchug::beerchug:


BTW 

I put that LRx2.9 on the Mid Range.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Well at least you got a new amp out of it. I think with all the fun you had with the Bitone, they know you well enough by now!!


Not just a new Amp, but a big ass bad boy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I still have the Tweeter Amp cutting out!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I still have the Tweeter Amp cutting out!


 
Never ending.....if its not one thing, its another. Did you ever figure out the cause at the GTG?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> . . .My car has some new problems but mostly it lacks the shimmer. I got things to do but it's summer and my priorities have shifted to my flabby gut.


Yo Jim, the idea is to get your gut in shape FOR summer, not try to get it in shape during summer. :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Actually the center is the only channel running on the MS-8 internal amp.
> Rears are powered with 2 channels of an Audison Lrx 4.1k, 2 X 230w @ 2 ohms.
> 
> Wow, the day went fast. It was a lot of fun, and great to see everyone.
> ...


Man, I miss those get togethers.  Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Never ending.....if its not one thing, its another. Did you ever figure out the cause at the GTG?


I now know what it isn't at this point it's either Power, Ground or Relay. I'll get it fixed Friday.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Yo Jim, the idea is to get your gut in shape FOR summer, not try to get it in shape during summer. :laugh:


Who said anything about getting into shape? My gut's flabby because I haven't put in enough Beer and Ribs.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

And we thought you were putting the MS-8/Bikini dancer tip money towards a Gold's Gym Membership.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Beer and Ribs Yum!


I had my installer tear the car apart today to see what's causing the Tweeter Amp to shut off and he found a loose Ground wire. I hope this is the fix.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Leave the loose ground wire where it is and fix it in the EQ like a real man!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Leave the loose ground wire where it is and fix it in the EQ like a real man!


:surprised::freak::idea:

The Tweeter Amp shut down after fixing the Ground! :listenup:


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> :surprised::freak::idea:
> 
> The Tweeter Amp shut down after fixing the Ground! :listenup:


 
UGGHH!! How ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

For those of you interested my Amp problem appears to be solved. epper:

The remote out on the MS-8 doesn't supply enough power for all my Amps. Miguel bypassed the MS-8 and hooked up a relay.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it resolved.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote Michael apologizes in the MS-8 thread immediately for considering it might be the MS-8's fault


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I vote Michael apologizes in the MS-8 thread immediately for considering it might be the MS-8's fault


Allow me, Michael...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I vote Michael apologizes in the MS-8 thread immediately for considering it might be the MS-8's fault


Technically it was the MS-8's fault!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Just in case you don't accept it from rawdawg


----------

